# Quel couleur Ipad Mini choisir?



## Nicolasestla (16 Mars 2013)

Je voudrais acheter un ipad mini mais je ne sais pas quelle couleur choisir.Merci de bien voulor me conseiller, me donner des retours, donner votre avis......... 

Merci d'avance


----------



## CBi (16 Mars 2013)

Pourquoi se limiter à 2 couleurs ? 

http://www.anostyle.com/product/IPM


----------



## Pharmacos (16 Mars 2013)

Je trouve que le noir va laisser autant de traces de doigts que le macbook black plastique 
A ce titre je prendrais le blanc pour un mini


----------



## bugman (27 Mars 2013)

Noir, je trouve que ce qu'il y a à l'écran ressort mieux (même si cela peut être subjectif)...

... mais, j'ai voté rien (pour ma part j'attendrais la révision).


----------



## Romuald (27 Mars 2013)

Rose avec des étoiles vertes©, mais c'est pas proposé dans le sondage.


----------



## MiWii (28 Mars 2013)

J'ai d'abord pris le noir car quand je l'ai acheté à sa sortie, je n'avais pas le choix, il n'y avait pas de blanc dispo. 

Je l'ai revendu 2 mois apres pour prendre un blanc !! 


Le noir est beaucoup trop salissant et je suis beaucoup trop maniaque ! 


Apres, mon conjoint a un noir, et lui, il s'en fou, ça ne le perturbe pas !


----------



## Siciliano (28 Mars 2013)

Noir. Je trouve ça plus classieux que le blanc. Et puis, comme je suis un mec, je trouve que ça fait "mâle"


----------



## bugman (28 Mars 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> Rose avec des étoiles vertes©, mais c'est pas proposé dans le sondage.



C'est con, c'est chouette pourtant les étoiles !
(Notez que je n'aime pas le rose (c'est moche... juste pour les gens sans aucun gout (... mais vraiment, sérieux ( je ne rigole pas... VRAIMENT moche... à en modifier ma signature !!))..Pas d'autres mots à dire que... "BEUEUEUEEURCKKKK !"


----------



## Pharmacos (28 Mars 2013)

MiWii a dit:


> J'ai d'abord pris le noir car quand je l'ai acheté à sa sortie, je n'avais pas le choix, il n'y avait pas de blanc dispo.
> 
> Je l'ai revendu 2 mois apres pour prendre un blanc !!
> 
> ...





Qu'est ce que je disais


----------



## bugman (28 Mars 2013)

Nous sommes des hommes, des warriors (mam'zel) ! Pas impressionné par la première toile d'araignée qui traine, on en a vu d'autre.

Une tit'biere les gars ?


----------



## MiWii (29 Mars 2013)

Partante pour la tite biere la toile d'arraignée me perturbe pas (mais l'arraignée oui, bah oui, j'suis une female moi, pas une warrior) mais les tites poussieres sur l'iPad noir... ça... NAN MERCI !!! 
[FONT=verdana, geneva, lucida, lucida grande, arial, helvetica, sans-serif]
[/FONT]


----------



## Uchi (30 Mars 2013)

Rien que pour les rayures faciles sur le modèle noir j'ai choisi le blanc.


----------

